# Racing Pigeon Found - Los Angeles, CA



## Pigeoff (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello all, 

About 5 days ago I came across this strange-acting pigeon in the parking lot at my workplace. He seemed to be limping on his leg and would only fly for very short distances. He seemed to come closer to humans than any feral pigeons I've seen, and even strolled nonchalantly into our workplace twice only to be shooed out. Often I would go into the parking lot and find him in the corner sitting for hours on end. I attempted to feed him bread at first but he did not even recognize it as food. He inhabited our parking lot for 5 days, drinking ground water left over from hosing and pecking at rice (I work at a restaurant).

One day I saw him sitting underneath the tire of a non-occupied car. As I observed him, the owner of the car got in and start backing out. I assumed at this point the pigeon would react accordingly. However, the pigeon was completely oblivious and the car tire made contact with the pigeon, dragging him a foot or two before he casually strolled out of the path of the car. Luckily, he didn't seem to be injured by this incident. In another event, I observed him sitting on the side mirror of a car only for him to abruptly fall to the ground due to no apparent reason.

At this point, my first assumption was that this is a feral pigeon who has brain damage from being struck by a car or something. However, I then notice he has a tag on his leg and decide on capturing him to see what I can find out. Yesterday afternoon I cornered him and was able to capture him pretty easily; resistance was minimal. I did a quick google search of tag codes on pigeons and was able to determine that he is a racing homer with the American Pigeon Racing Union. I was then able to track down his owner through the club and spoke to him. He informed me that he lives about 2 hours away and that it isn't worth the drive for him to retrieve it. To be honest, I wasn't disappointed: though I profess ignorance to the subject, pigeon racing seems to be the reason why this wounded little pigeon is in the predicament he's in.

After witnessing these potentially life-endangering incidents, and noticing that he sleeps on the ground where stray cats can get to him, I have decided to care for the pigeon. When I was young, my father and I took in a feral pigeon who had a broken wing and leg. The vet we took him to suggested we put him down, but we decided on giving him some time to heal. After a few months, the bird did heal and eventually we released him back into the wild. I've also had 3 pet cockatiels, so I have some experience with birds but it is rather minimal. I would appreciate it if anyone could provide guidance and/or answer some of my questions below.

In the meantime, up to this morning the pigeon was housed in a small milk crate with a cardboard on top to prevent him from escaping. Last night I cut and taped together several large boxes so now he has more room to walk around but it is still less than ideal. Tomorrow is my day off so I will be heading to Home Depot to buy the materials to build him a legitimate cage. I've been feeding him barley pearls and water for now, but I've ordered "Kaytee Supreme Food For Doves" off Amazon and that'll be arriving shortly.

I'm not fully sure if the bird is injured or not. According to his tag, he was hatched in 2012 but he appears to be a fully grown pigeon. I've checked his throat and it appears pinkish and healthy. I've seen him drinking and eating so I don't think he's malnourished. He seems hyper-alert but doesn't move around much. I've also seen him limping intermittently; some days he seems to be walking fine and then the next he's holding his foot up. In the days that I observed him in the parking lot, I only once saw him in a relatively high area: a plumbing pipe running along the ceiling about 10 feet up. Other than that, he has exclusively dwelled on the ground in corners so he might have a problem with his wings even though he has not dragged them. His comfort zone for human proximity is much closer than that of a feral, but he still attempts to run away from humans who get too close. At the moment, he seems terribly frightened; he does this low growl when I attempt to pick him up and observe him and he also does this shivering/twitching motion when I near him. I'm going to take physical contact very slowly, and was able to hand feed him some barley this morning, although he does become startled often.

Here are my questions, and I would greatly appreciate anyone answering them or providing any relevant guidance:

For now, his diet consists of barley pearls. Is this good?

I've ordered Kaytee Supreme Food for Dove for him. Is this a good choice?

Is there any supplemental food I need to provide in addition to his regular feed?

Should I control his food portions? Should I provide food the entire day or only at set times?

Is there anything special I need to add to his water?

Right now he's in my balcony on the fourth floor. He's safe from predators and the weather never goes below 50 F. I keep the cardboard box half-covered with a thick blanket at nights. Nevertheless, I can keep him in my guest bathroom if you advise. Should I keep him inside or outside?

When I extend his wing, at the innermost area where his wing meets his body, there appears to be a bald patch or perhaps a wound; I'm not sure if this is a naturally occurring bald patch in the area or if its the result of an injury.

Like I said, he's very frightened; is there anything I could do to calm him other than taking it slowly and being patient?

Is his shivering/twitching motion normal?

What sort of food is considered as a treat for pigeons?

His eyes look bloodshot; not fully red, but reddish with white. Is this a naturally occurring breed feature, or the result of something else?

Thanks in advance for your help. I hope with your guidance I can provide a suitable home for this little guy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good for you for caring, the dove food sounds fine, give him a small dish he can't tip over and refill when he eats most of it. a bird vitamin in the water a few times a week is good. the shiver or twitch is normal for pigeons when they are anticipating something or are a bit nervouse. treats could be safflower seeds or unsalted chopped peanuts or chopped greens or shredded carrot, they may take time to try them though if unfamiliar with them. the eyes sound normal as pigeon have different color eyes and streaks of color. of course he will need a bigger hutch to keep him in at some point ..some keep their pet pigeons in large dog crates. a picture of his wound would help to see if he needs meds or not. I would keep him inside as he will beable to get used to it if he does end up staying or going to someone who wants a pet.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank your for taking this little one in 
The growling and twitching sounds like a Hen. As spirit wings has said, I would bring her inside, and alot of people use large dog crates for pet pigeons. The limping could be a number of things....injury, salmonella or egg issue. I would get her on grit and calcium (oyster shell) also, in case it is an egg issue.


----------



## Pigeoff (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. The pigeon seems to be doing well for the most part so far, although she is still initially frightened by my approach. I've brought her inside.

Can you guys recommend specific brands of multivitamin, grit, and calcium? I checked my local pet store but they are pretty lacking on pigeon supplies. With a specific brand in mind, I can order off the internet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Google pigeon supply, and there will be a few sites that sell all you need, I like new England pigeon supply or jedds.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeoff said:


> Thanks for your replies. The pigeon seems to be doing well for the most part so far, although she is still initially frightened by my approach. I've brought her inside.
> 
> Can you guys recommend specific brands of multivitamin, grit, and calcium? I checked my local pet store but they are pretty lacking on pigeon supplies. With a specific brand in mind, I can order off the internet. Thanks in advance.


Any pet store that sells Bird Supplies should have 'Oyster shell' and 'HiCal Grit'. Its not just for pigeons. Also, most pet stores sell 'Dove Mix', they usually stick it in the wild bird food section.
Or, depending where your located, feed and grain stores carry it, Or online Pigeon Suppliers.........Jedds, New England Pigeon Supply, Foyes Pigeon Supply.


----------



## Pigeoff (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks very much for your advice, but please see my post for adoption.


----------

